# Ssangyong Rodius- a good buy???



## mellaw (13 Mar 2010)

Do any of you have one of these??? Any comments?? I notice that they are very cheap. road tax is very high. This car fits my needs on several levels but would like an honest opinion from an owner. Many thanks


----------



## Frank (13 Mar 2010)

One of the ugliest vehicles I have ever seen.

depreciation will be scary.

The high tax will put people off buying 2nd hand too.

You would want to be getting it for nothing.


----------



## soccerthink (18 Mar 2010)

I drive a rodius,bought new 3 years ago,fantastic space and seating design,where you can actually reach or step in to secure kids safely,can seat 7 comfortably without losing boot space an ideal motor for trips  to UK OR down the country.Road tax is exspensive in comparison but i find it is worth every cent for comfort which is high on my priority list.It has a 2.7 merc engine and serves me and all the family well


----------



## mellaw (18 Mar 2010)

many thanks frank and soccerthnk for your replies. Soccerthink  - have you needed to get spare parts at all. It was mentioned to me that they might be expensive.? Also , have you worked out the running costs? Am hopeing to buy one second hand. Is there anything in particular that I should look out for? any advice is appreciated. thanks again


----------



## soccerthink (18 Mar 2010)

bought new 4 years this july so cannot comment on spare parts or related charges,so far so good.


----------



## MandaC (18 Mar 2010)

Frank said:


> One of the ugliest vehicles I have ever seen.
> 
> depreciation will be scary.
> 
> ...



Agree 100%. 

Did not realise they were very cheap.  

Not a nice looking motor.  I am into cars and always turn my head when I see one of these, but not in a good way.

You would want to keep it till the end allright as there will not be much demand to take back in.


----------



## delgirl (19 Mar 2010)

I would be very wary with Ssangyong at the moment as lots of their spare part suppliers have gone out of business.

We have a Rexton, definitely prettier than a Rodius , and the driver's seat belt clip broke.  The car was off the road for 3 months waiting for a clip to arrive and in the end, they had to take one from another vehicle because the supplier had gone bust.


----------



## ItWorksForMe (19 Mar 2010)

Firstly let me declare my interest. I work with the UK SsangYong distributors, so understand the brand and cars and can provide a few facts. I challenge you to find another car that seats seven and has the space of a Rodius for anything like £14,995. You might aspire to a Chevrolet Grand Voyager, but you'd better have £30,000. Quite simply, nothing compares in terms of space and price. Next, because the purchase price is so low, even relatively high depreciation is not really a problem. Using our Grand Voyager again, if it depreciates by, say, 30% over three years, that's £9,000. The Rodius would need to depreciate by 60% to match that! Think about the actual money a car loses, not just its percentage depreciation. Next, The Rodius has a five year warranty and until the end of March, you get five years free servicing. The auto ES model even has £2,500 off the price. By all means seek opinions, but please go and try one; you might be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## mathepac (19 Mar 2010)

We'd be very, very surprised but only if we became part of the UK again. This is an Irish site so pricing, discounts, depreciations and warranty periods don't apply. The Chevrolet Grand Voyager is priced at €61,000 here.


----------



## ajapale (19 Mar 2010)

Travelled 200km as a passenger in one and it felt like a bad crossing of the Mail Boat to Hollyhead.

And its dog ugly!


----------

